# Overnight near to Chunnel



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance but I am sure that somewhere i saw a list of good all year round overnight stops near to Dover or was it the Chunnel?. 

Whenever I try to search forums it never works , hence my question
Many thanks

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Caravan Club Black horse site is good.
We've also overnighted on Military Rd in Hythe and Marine Pde in Dover


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> ....and Marine Pde in Dover


Loads of previous discussion on here relating to Marine Parade - you probably mean the Esplanade at the West End of the sea front rather than Waterloo Crescent or Marine Parade.

Morph


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Morphology said:


> Loads of previous discussion on here relating to Marine Parade - you probably mean the Esplanade at the West End of the sea front rather than Waterloo Crescent or Marine Parade.
> 
> Morph


On my map it shows where I overnight on the seafront directly in front of Gateway flats as Marine Parade.
Each time I've overnighted there I've checked with the traffic wardens who have said that they treat motorhomes like any other private vehicle and asking as the parking charges are paid there is no problem.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

We have always used Black Horse CC site as it is convenient with a nice pub opposite, however a few days ago Motorhome Pubstops was advertised on here & there are a couple fairly close to the tunnel with good reviews: https://www.searchforsites.co.uk/browse.php?locations=pub&categories=1&country=gb&.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

We also have used Black Horse Farm and I gather its been reorganised to make easier access at odd times but I am sure that I saw an article or a posting somewhere.
Thats lovely chaps, that website looks like it could be useful as well.
Mike


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Canterbury Park & Ride, Old Dover Road. Special area for MH with water and waste disposal point. Cost £4-5 that includes free bus into Canterbury. 30 minutes to tunnel.

51.26232 1.10247

Link


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> On my map it shows where I overnight on the seafront directly in front of Gateway flats as Marine Parade.
> Each time I've overnighted there I've checked with the traffic wardens who have said that they treat motorhomes like any other private vehicle and asking as the parking charges are paid there is no problem.


I'm sure it's fine, though I have heard of people in the flats kicking up a fuss, and the parking signs say cars & motorbikes only. It's the Esplanade that has the dedicated caravan parking bays, and I was driving a motorised caravan the last time I checked, so I feel it's less contentious to stay at that end, (plus you're not blocking anyone's view).

https://goo.gl/maps/eaNMWoRjtFD2


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We use the Black Horse CC site too.

Is the pub any good as we haven't tried it yet?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Why stop this side of the Channel when its far easier on the other side.
Cite Europe aire is free and 5 minutes from the tunnel.

Richard.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Landyman said:


> Why stop this side of the Channel when its far easier on the other side.
> Cite Europe aire is free and 5 minutes from the tunnel.
> 
> Richard.


It depends on how far/how long you have to travel on this side of the tunnel doesn't it?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have stayed at the black horse site the last two times we have used the tunnel. After a 300 mile trip to get there i need a rest, and yes the pub is ok sells beer and food.:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What a rubbish site this is

We stayed at Folkestone at a pub which we posted on our journey to Croatia 

Not a gourmet pub but friendly , 10 minutes from the tunnel

Can I find the thread on search ?

No 

We had a two meals for £8, which was laden with calories, but oh so good, the pie was delicious


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

aldra said:


> What a rubbish site this is
> 
> We stayed at Folkestone at a pub which we posted on our journey to Croatia
> 
> ...


>>Staying at the Black Bull CT19 5NX

This was your post: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2229521-post25.html

Morph


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Remains the same

This site leaves much to be desired

BUT 

The people on it are priceless, we desperately need to keep this site alive 


Because we will never find a group like this again

Thanks morph 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Noteworthy: Canterbury P+R locks up for the night. Tried to get in just after midnight -LOCKED! So pressed on and parked on Esplanade at Dover - large parking spaces so obviously intended for moho's - opposite a port admin building of some sort. Think I paid about £8 odd for 24 hours parking. There was a cafe right there on the promenade - bacon butty land. A discount outlet shopping centre a block a way for some light retail boredom relief and a short walk into Dover town which yielded a haircut, new bathroom curtains and a very good coffee stopover. Supper was at a pub 20 yards away so what more could one need? Pressed on down to docks about 11pm and was offered an earlier crossing, which in retrospect wasn't such a smart idea as it meant I was driving solo across Nord-Pas de Calais in the wee lonely hours. Parked up for a snooze at Baie de Somme motorway aire about 5am but parked right outside the cafe, not in the dedicated stopover spot.


----------

